

Kixeye CEO says his company is aggressive, but not racist (exclusive interview) - bond
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/07/kixeye-ceo-says-his-company-is-aggressive-but-not-racist-exclusive-interview/

======
flexxaeon
The interview answers were pretty much expected (I did enjoy the use of the
'bro-' prefix), but one of the questions...

 _"Speaking of confusion and what could have been going on in the minds of
some of these people. … I think of Xbox Live and how there have always been
racist and sexist comments you hear from people that you play with online. The
confusion might be that that’s okay in the workplace..."_

That's one of those connections that I made and had to decouple several times.
So thanks VB for at least going for it; it's a flimsy connection but it's
still an issue. Used to play a lot of xbox live and had little choice but to
just learn to deal with all the comments or let the game suffer for lack of
audio.

